# Anyone here have any Green Wing teal mounts? pics please...



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking for ideas for my GWT pair from this season....Thanks!


----------



## Trigg (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing special...just a regular flying mount.  This one hangs over my son's bed, at least until he's old enough to kill his first duck.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thats good looking! I now wish I would have stuck a couple of the GWT I shot earlier in the season in the freezer.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 14, 2010)

Brandon,
I have one mounted thats flying also. If I had it to do over I would have got it in some kind of standing position though. To me the bigger ducks look good flying but the smaller ones just dont look good.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 14, 2010)

From a cell phone but sitting


----------



## folded77 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm doing my drake and  hen in a dead hang,with a little fake blood coming of the bill.Just an idea.wish I had a pic to show you but havn't got them back yet!


----------

